# Huron Reports Week of 11/11 to 11/18



## Downriver Steel (Sep 15, 2005)

Since we are throwing everything into one thread I figure it is a good idea to spread things out with a thread for this week.

Today Monday 11/12 the water must have dropped substantially since it was even lower than I seen it last week. I was shocked since I heard that the water had came up a little over the weekend. Oh well. I fished some spots downstream and I actually came up with one. About an 8 1/2 pound female that I kept for the smoker as well as some stomach analysis. Come to find out that there was 9 shad in its belly ranging from 3 inches to 5 1/2 inches. The fish had been in the river about a week or so in my estimations. Oh yeah, I caught it on a spoon, which is something I rarely use but hey, it worked!

All and all, 1 for 1. The water is very low and almost too low for boats. Lots of shad are down there throughout the system so spoons are a great choice right now. Good luck and post a report if you get out. Include some water level info.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Yep, water was low today. Did some wadeing downstream from Flat rock and picked up a 23 " male. He hit a 1/4 spoon in a current break. He is going on the grill tonight.YUMMY


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

What kind of spoons are ya using? Little Cleos?


----------



## Downriver Steel (Sep 15, 2005)

Mine was on a KO Wobbler knockoff brand. Silver and blue.


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

Will little cleos of the same color work? I may hit the Huron this weekend.

I pray for once, that my luck may change on that river.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

KO wobbler ,silver and orange


----------



## Frank (Apr 27, 2003)

Downriver Steel,

Way to go on the 8 1/2 pounder. The steelies in the Huron definitely like eating shad. I caught one last week that had shad in its belly along with some fake orange colored salmon eggs.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/530/medium/K_O_Wobblers_and_Steel.JPG

Frank


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

I've landed 5 and they were eating shad also . I caught them all on a crankbait that mimics a shad .


----------



## happyhooker2 (Nov 11, 2005)

God with all this low water I wonder if I'll ever be able to get my boat in and fish!


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

I see people with their boats in every time I go down there . Stick to the deep spots and you will do ok .


----------



## happyhooker2 (Nov 11, 2005)

dobes said:


> I see people with their boats in every time I go down there . Stick to the deep spots and you will do ok .


Well usually I am on the west side hitting the rivers or still trolling the big lake or duck hunting right now. All the years I have lived downriver I have never fished the Huron by boat. I know your typical dos and don't about rivers. Monitor depth, outside bends are your deeper holes, avoid fallin debris etc... I just don't know the river well enough to navigate it to avoid any damage to the outboard or beaching of the boat or let alone any of the good fish holding holes! I hate to be the guy that pisses someone off due to my lack of knowledge of the downstream waters from telegraph.


----------



## Downriver Steel (Sep 15, 2005)

11/16 evening

Fished a spot in the lower section of the river. No runs, no hits, and no errors. I brought my dad out for the first time since last fall and he was shocked to see the water so low. The look on his face said it all. We wanted to put the boat in this fall but that will not be happening. The water level is a sad story. On a positive note, I think it is great that so many fish have been caught, even with the low water. Congrats to all who have managed to take a few anyways. I wont be out till turkey day again so I will update this for whoever wants some info then. Good luck and lets here some big fish stories!

By the way, I threw everything today. I bobber fished a while, I bottom bounced spawn, and I threw/donated some spoons, spinners, and cranks.


----------



## fatweasel (Nov 23, 2004)

I was the guy with the wood skiff loading up Friday afternoon - chatted with a couple fellows for a bit. Was that you by chance?


----------



## Downriver Steel (Sep 15, 2005)

No, I was not at the ramp yesterday. Did you happen to do any damage out there yourself? Or any hookups at least?


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Hit the lower river today.Picked up a small male 18". he hit a 1/4 oz. KO wobler.


----------



## bassbuster5675 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Was out sunday and the water dropped and was muddy in a certain spot down stream where people seem to be hitting fish constantly lately. Wonder if it cleared up yet might get out in the morning and fish my jigs and waxies if a certain person isn't camping out in a certain spot*


----------

